# Red Hot Marsh Reds 1/6/2015



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Today was a great day to be Texan. The weather was picture perfect for some marsh red fishing. The pattern that has been consistent lately has fish holding in deep guts within the marsh system. The sheer number of slot, and a few over sized fish caught today pushed the 200 mark. Falling tides, cold water temps, and a pending winter blast has the red fish in a feeding frenzy. Black / chartreuse H&H Queen Cocahoe Minnows on 1/4 oz chartreuse H&H pro jig heads were all I needed to land over 50 reds including a beautiful 10 pound fish with 14 spots. The best part of the day was spending it with a few of my fellow fisherman and watching them absolutely hammer hefty reds. There were quite a few triple, and even quadruple hookups.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

A few more pictures.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

...


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

8 pound CPR.


----------

